# how shady is too shady



## Grinch (Sep 5, 2016)

I managed to snake my way into a conversation with a guy I thought may have been using gear. As it tur s out I was right. He says 100$ per bottle of test e. But he also says its med grade or pharm grade. How is this possible? I know I'm green as **** here but are there Drs just letting bottles fall off the turnip truck? He says he has a local source but will take two weeks to come in. That didn't make sense to me.
Also he showed me some bottles that have British Dragon labels. Thought that was shutdown?? Is 100$ a reasonable price for test e 250. And if he is claimi g the BD is pharm grade wouldn't that be garbage considering BD was an UGL?


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like bullshit to me. Everyone u try to buy from local will claim they have pharm grade.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2016)

Chk Chk Slim shady!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

Def not pharm. 100 bucks is a rip off.  You would be lucky if it's even remotely accurate dose wise.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Def not pharm. 100 bucks is a rip off.  You would be lucky if it's even remotely accurate dose wise.



100 bucks for 10ml is common amongst street prices for test. 

And its def not pharm grade. Maybe FARM grade lol


----------



## bvs (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds very shady. And yes British dragon was shut down ages ago


----------



## Dex (Sep 6, 2016)

That might be an expensive cycle. However, you are taking a chance with any source.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2016)

First guy I ever met selling gear wanted $150 for 10ml of tren. Big dummy. No.
You could google BD see where that leads you as far as pricing. I've not a clue.
The guy could have or know of someone with a trt script but the mg would be 200 at tops ... Again a quick Google search on whatever brand it is.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2016)

It's always 100 for street prices.. But it ain't no human grade


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 6, 2016)

In your situation of not knowing who is who what is what or this and that 100 bucks is not a bad deal for a 10ml 250mg vial of testosterone e.

Probably not gunna be pharmaceutical grade because I don't think pharmaceutical grade comes in a 250 or if it does it isn't common.

If the guy seems cool enough go for it beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd pass on the BD stuff and look for something else.
!S!


----------



## thqmas (Sep 6, 2016)

100$? Street price for a 10ml vial of test? You guys are cray cray


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 6, 2016)

Seems like a pretty steep price to me.  

MT


----------



## thqmas (Sep 6, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> In your situation of not knowing who is who what is what or this and that 100 bucks is not a bad deal for a 10ml 250mg vial of testosterone e.
> 
> Probably not gunna be pharmaceutical grade because I don't think pharmaceutical grade comes in a 250 or if it does it isn't common.
> 
> If the guy seems cool enough go for it beggars cant be choosers.



Sorry Z, cool does not = trustworthy. It's something he's gonna inject in to his body!

I bet he orders from n*ps and re-sells it.

On another note, Bayers' Testoviron comes in 250mg/ml... As well as Primoteston (Schering).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> 100$? Street price for a 10ml vial of test? You guys are cray cray



100 for real test aint bad if u have no other hook up..I know guys who will pay 150..If u wanna juice u will pay


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Call me silly, but I dont let anyone horn in on my conversations and cannot imagine allowing it to turn to what you two were talking about.  That should be enough to stop you in your tracks...If he let you ...then that means he already set you up at least IMO.  He is either weak, shady or both.  Find another friend and keep your money and your options.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Sorry Z, cool does not = trustworthy. It's something he's gonna inject in to his body!
> 
> I bet he orders from n*ps and re-sells it.
> 
> On another note, Bayers' Testoviron comes in 250mg/ml... As well as Primoteston (Schering).



He is obviously a middle man and a middle man isn't going to do that for free especially for someone he doesn't know.

So it makes sense that he is selling it for double the price rather than what he bought it for.

Sometimes you gotta trust people to get what you want and if the guy seems like a cool dude then I'd say go for it if you really want to get some steroids.

Society has to trust people with things they put in their body all the time when they eat out this and that.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll remember that next time I'm injecting McDonald’s.

But seriously, I get your point.


----------



## Grinch (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, probably gonna wait it out. But its good to know I can pin mcdoubles. Learn somthing new evrytime I visit.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 8, 2016)

That's pretty ridiculous man.  I guess it's doable if you're just using test though.


----------



## Grinch (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah just test. First cycle. I'm still really uneducated on aas but I know I'm gonna take the plunge in time. But it would be the tits to go ahead and start gathering supplies.


----------



## Getbigandpress (Sep 8, 2016)

Pharm grade is b*******. And remember a couple things if your first cycle go in. Research the s*** out of everything that you're considering and your post is just as important as your cycle.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 19, 2016)

$80 to $100 is average for a street source man. I've seen people pay upwards of $100. Some dude at the gym I used to go to bought a 10ml of test PROP for $80


----------

